# CRX Hand Made Flashlights & Stuff



## CRX_ (Sep 23, 2018)

*CRX Flashlight Builds*

*Some of my favorite lights made using only simple hand tools.



Hand Made Lights & Stuff:


CRX Brass Apollo Light XM-L2 5C - 47's PKP - 10440/ 2 x AAA - Head Twisty Sw - 470lm




CRX Brass Art Dual Nichia 219C D320 5000K, Red XP-E - FET 10 - 10440 - El Sw - 700lm




CRX Brass Art Lantern 3mm Dual LED - R1000 - 10180 - Twisty Sw - ML




CRX Magnetic Brass Art Kit with Case




CRX Brass Tiny XM-L2 - 16mm x 8mm




CRX Brass Four XP-L HI v2 1A - Ti - 10440 - Rv Clicky Sw - 560lm




CRX Brass Nine Kubatan XHP50 J4 1A - QTC - 2x10440 - Fw Clicky Sw - 1800lm




CRX Brass Triple Nichia 219C 4000K - 18350 - FET 17 - Fw Clicky Sw - 2100lm




CRX Brass Zoomie Nichia 319A - QLite 105C 3A - 16340 - RV Clicky Sw - 730lm




CRX Brass Old Lumens Tribute XHP70 N2 1A - Nanjg 105cz 3A - 2x14500 - Fw Clicky Sw - 2300lm




CRX Brass Bumblebee Nichia 219C D320 5000K - R1 - 16340 - Twisty Tail Sw - 310lm




CRX Brass KnuckleHead I XP-G2 S2 1A - DQG AA - 14250 - MgMo, Twisty Tail Sw - 252lm




CRX Brass KnuckleHead II XP-L2 v5 4000K - R1 - 10250 - Twisty Tail Sw - 310lm




CRX Brass Puck Nichia 219B - SWMC10R - Lipo - El Sw - 126lm - Rechargeable




CRX Brass 14500 XP-L HI v2 1A - Convoy 8x7135 - 14500 - Rv Clicky Sw - 760lm




CRX Bolt Action Luxeon V2, XP-E2 Red, Seoul Viosys 365nm UV - KD I3N - 18350 - Bolt Acion Sw - 420lm




CRX Brass & SS 532nm 20mW Green Laser - 10280 - Momentary, Forward Clicky Tail Sw - 250mA





CRX Brass War Armor Light-er Nichia 219B, UV, Red - 3x7135 - Lipo - Rechargeable





CRX GoRingu Luxeon v2 5000K - Nanjg 105c-3A - 18350 - Rv Clicky Tail Sw - 826lm





CRX BIG BRASS NUTZ Triple Luxeon v2 5000K - MTN FET Driver - 18650 - Fw Clicky Sw - 3200lm





CRX Carbon Fibre & Brass Zoomie XP-G2 S4 2B - R200 - 10250 - Rv Clicky Sw - 364lm





CRX Carbon Fibre Concept II Extendable COB Lantern - Rv Clicky Sw - Variable - 250lm





CRX Carbon Fibre Concept I XP-L v6 2C - FET 17 - 18350 Lighted Momentary Tail Sw - 1180lm





CRX Carbon Fibre Powerbank Flashlight XM-L2 U2 1A - FET 10 - 18650 - El Sw - 1300lm





CRX Carbon Fibre FlashLighter Nichia 219C D320 5000K - K18 - 18350 - El Sw - 350lm





CRX Carbon Fibre MT-G2 Q0 5000K - H1A - 18500 - Rv Clicky Sw - 1400lm - Rechargeable





CRX Carbon Fibre Triple XP-L HD v6 3D - FET 17 - 18650 - Fw Clicky Sw - 3080lm





CRX Carbon Fibre Triple XP-L HD V6 3D - FET 17 - 18350 - Fw Clicky Tritium Sw - 2320lm - Matryoshka





CRX Copper Tube Light II XP-G2 S4 2B - R200 - Rv Clicky Lighted Side Sw - 504lm





CRX Copper Tube Light III - XP-G2 3D - Dual Mode - 10440 - RV Clicky Sw - 116lm





CRX Copper Tube Light IIII - XM-L2 - QTC Variable.DD - 10440 - Twisty Sw - 725lm





CRX Copper & Brass AAA Nichia 219B - BQR - AAA - Fw Clicky Tail Sw - 72lm





CRX Copper Slide Lantern Flashlight Nichia 319A, Dual XM-L2 - 18350 - Rv Clicky Sw - 364lm





CRX 16340 Copper Zoomie CSLNM1.TG - C-MK - 16340 - RV Clicky Tail Sw - 445lm, 395m





CRX Copper & Al Mule Triple XP-G2 S3 3C - FET 17 - 18350 - Rv Clicky Sw - 1450lm





CRX Copper & Al Zoomie XM-L2 U2 1A - BLF A6 - 18650 - Rv Clicky Sw - 924lm





CRX Cube XP-G2 S4 2B - NT - Lipo - El Sw - 84lm





CRX SGN3 - Nichia 219C 4000K, Red, UV 365nm - Lighted Sw - 150lm





CRX CuSS AAA LH351D 5000K 80CRI - Rv Clicky Tail Sw - 100lm




CRX CuTi Triple Nichia 219C 4000K - FET 17 - 18350 - Fw Clicky Sw - 2080lm





CRX CuTi Bolti Nichia 219C 4000K 90CRI - DD - 10440 - Bolt Action Sw - 350lm





CRX CuTi R8 Osram KW CSLPM1.TG 5400K - Convay·MK - 18350 - Rv Clicky Tail Sw - 1080lm





CRX CuTi Piston Drive Nichia 219C 5000K - Lexel TA Driver - 16340 - E-Tail Sw - 840lm





CRX Halo XP-L HI 5000K - LD-A4 Driver - 18350 - Rv Clicky Lighted Tail Sw - 1800lm





CRX CuTi Zoomie - KW CSLNM1.TG - FET 17 - 18350 - Fw Clicky Sw - 609lm, 209lm, 59000cd





CRX CuTi Zoomie - KW CSLNM1.TG - FET 17 - 18350 - Fw Clicky Sw - 609lm/ 270lm/ 59000cd





CRX Utility Keyring - CRX Atom Ti Triple, Hobi Ti+ 365nm UV & Petrol Lighter, Ti Pen & Toothpick, Hobi Ti 1.6W 450nm Blue Laser





DQG Hobi Ti+365nm UV & Petrol Lighter - 10280 - Twisty Sw - Rechargeable





DQG Hobi Ti 450nm Blue Laser Osram PLTB450B - OFBD - 10280 - Momentary Tail Sw - 1600mW





CRX Atom Ti Triple Nichia 219C 5000K - Lexel TA Driver - 18350 - E-Tail Sw - 2200lm





CRX Atom Ti Zoomie CSLPM1.TG - LD-A4 6A - 18350 - Lighted Clicky Tail Sw - 820lm, 432lm, 369m





CRX Atom Ti 18350 1A Pocket Charger





CRX Atom Ti 14500 700mA Pocket Charger, Spare Cell Carrier





CRX Utility Titanium Magnetic Extendable Keyring Pen





CRX Utility Titanium Magnetic Extendable Keyring Toothpick





CRX Utility Titanium Mini Ferrocerium Rod





CRX DQG Titanium 10180, 10280, 10440 Pocket Charger





CRX Stainless Steel 10280, 10440 Tiny Pocket Charger - 105mA





CRX NiteCore NTP10 Ti Extendable





CRX TCA - SST-20 4000K 95CRI - FET 15+1 - 16340 - Rv Clicky Sw - 800lm





CRX CuTi SR4-Ti - Quad Nichia 219C 5000K - ED4v2 - 18650 - El Tail Sw - 3200lm





CRX SR4-Cu - Quad Nichia 219C 5000K - ED4v2 - 18650 - Mo Tail Sw - 3400lm





CRX SR4 - Quad Nichia 219C 5000K - ED4v2 - 18650 - E-Tail Sw - 3360lm





CRX Stratis Lumina Copper & Rosewood Quad Nichia 219C D320 5000K, UV & Red - QLite 3A - E-Sw - 1092lm





CRX Stratis Lumina Mini Triple XP-G2 S4 3D, Red - Mo Sw - 392lm





CRX Stratis Lumina Micro Triple XP-G2 S4 2B, Red - Bolt Twist Sw - 360lm





CRX Stratis Lumina Copper & Rosewood Flashlight Set





CRX Rotary CF - XPL-HI v2 3A 5000K - RSD - 18350 - Rotary Lighted Tail Sw - 1300lm (Upgraded)





CRX Underground MCM Triple Nichia 219C 5000K - Lxl TA Driver - 18650 - Piston Drive E-Tail Sw - 2430lm



CRX Underground MCM Nichia 219C 90CRI - C-MK 3A - 18350 - Rv Clicky Tail Sw - 600lm





CRX RV Titan I Triple Nichia 219C - Anduril - 18650 - E-Tail Sw - 2200lm





CRX RV HammerHand Nichia 219C 4000K - LD-A4 - 18500 - Halo Tail Sw - 740lm





CRX RV Titan II LH351D 5000K - LD-A4 - 18500 - Halo Tail Sw - 1200lm





CRX TESSERACT



.

Modified Lights:


Astrolux Ti3A Nichia 219C 5000K - FET 10 - 10440 - Fw Clicky Tail Sw - 730lm




Airayaland MT-G2 Q0 5000K - FET 15 - 2x14250 - Fw Clicky Sw - 1680lm




Aurora SH-034 - Triple Nichia 219C 5000K - LD-A4 6A - 16500 - Green Rv Clicky Sw - 1970lm




Convoy S2+ Triple XP-E Red 670nm - 8x7135 - 18350 - Rv Clicky Sw




Convoy S9 CF SST-40 - SD - 18650 - EL Sw - 1160lm - Rechargeable




Convoy S2+ Shorty Triple XP-L HI v2 1A - FET 17 - Cu Pill - 18350 - Fw Clicky Sw - 3000lm




Convoy S2+CF Triple XP-L HI v2 1A - FET 17 - 18650 - Fw Clicky Sw - 3000lm




CRX Convoy Lantern - COB, Red XP-E2 - QTC - 18650




CRX Fritz Quad LH351D - FET+1 - 18350 - E-Tail Sw - 2270lm




DQG Fairy Brass XP-E Red - SD - 10180 - Twisty Sw - 140Rlm




DQG Spy Ti LH351Ds 90 CRI - QTCv - 10180 - Twisty Sw - FF-150lm, 320lm - Neckchain 




DQG Hobi Ti Seoul Viosys 365nm UV - DD - 10180 - Twisty Sw




DQG Hobi Ti Seoul Viosys 365nm UV - DD - 10180 - Fw Clicky Keyring Tail Sw - Anodised




CRX DQG PCL - XP-L HI v2 1A - Hobi+ Driver - 10180 - Twisty, Mo Magnetic Sw - 90lm




DQG Hobi Ti Nichia 219C 5000K - SD - 10180 - Fw Clicky Magnetic Tail Sw - 110lm




DQG Hobi Ti Nichia 219C 5000K - SD - 10440 - Fw Clicky Magnetic Tail Sw - 110lm




DQG Hobi Ti XHP50 J4 3C - FET 10 - 2x10250 - Mo Side Sw, Tail Twisty - 1600lm




DQG Hobi Ti Dual XP-L HI & XP-E2 Amber - SD - 2x10250 - Twisty Sw - 120lm




DQG Hobi Ti SST-40 - QTC/ DD - 10440 - Twisty Sw - 1300lm




DQG Hobi Ti & Cu XHP50 J4 3C - FET 10 - 2x10250 - Twisty Sw - 1600lm




DQG Hobi Ti 532nm Green Laser - 10250 - Mo, Twisty Magnetic Tail Sw




DQG AAA Clicky Samsung LH351D 4000K 90 CRI - SD - 10440/AAA - Fw Clicky Sw - 174lm




DQG AA Ti XP-L HI v2 1A - FET 10 - 14250 - Fw Clicky Tail Sw - USB Rechargeable - 924lm




CRX DQG SS Seoul Viosys 365nm UV - ZWB2 - 3x7135 - 14250 - White RV Clicky Sw




CRX DQG Ti SST-40 - FET 15 - 14500 - Rv Clicky Tritium Sw - 1500lm - Rechargeable




DQG Slim Ti Nichia 219A SW45K - 14250 - Keyring Flashlight - Clicky Tail Sw - 170lm




DuraBeam Flip 1982 - 2017 Nichia 219C & Red Laser - 14500 - 260lm - TP4056 Rechargeable




EagleTac D25C Ti Triple XP-L HI V2 1A - FET 15 - 16340 - Fw Clicky Sw - 1624lm




Emisar D4 Quad Nichia 219C 5000K - v2 - 18350 - El Lighted Sw - 3400lm - Rechargeable




Enogear Copper Cube Nichia 219C 4000K - FET15 - 14500 - Rv Clicky Sw - 870lm




FourSevens Atom XHP50.2 3v K2 2A - H17-F - 16340 - RV Clicky Tail Sw - 2500lm




FourSevens Mini AA Ti - MT-G2 Q0 5000K - FET 15 - 2x14250 - Rv Clicky Tail Sw - 1600lm




FourSevens Mini ML Ti Triple Nichia 219C D320 5000K - LD-4 3A - 16340 - Rv Lighted Clicky Sw - 1800lm




Foursevens Mini MK II Turbo XP-L HI 5A3 - SD - 16340 - 812lm




FourSevens PK Paladin Triple XP-G2 3D - FET 15+1 - 16340 - Rv Clicky Tail Sw - 1624lm




FW3A Triple XP-L HI 3D - SD - 18650 - E-Tail Sw - Magnetic Tail - 3200lm




Jetbeam Element E3S SST-40 - FET 15+1 - 14500 - FW Tritium Clicky Sw - 1600lm




Jetbeam RRT-01 Triple XP-G2 S4 2B - SD - 18350 - Mg Ring Sw - 670lm




Jetbeam TC-R1 Nichia 219B SW45K - SD - 18350 - Mg Ring Sw - 350lm




Jetbeam RRT-2-Raptor Luxeon-V - Candy Red - 450lm




Klarus Mi7 Ti XP-L HI V3 1A - SD - 14500 - Tritium ES Sw - Magnetic Tail - 630lm




LAN Mokume Gane XP-L HI v2 5000K - FET 15+1 D4v2 - 14500 - Electronic Tail Sw - 1300lm




Lumintop Tool Ti XP-L HI v2 1A - FET 10 - Fw Clicky Tail Sw - 730lm




Lumintop Tool AA 2.0 Ti XP-L HI 5A3 - Lxl Anduril - 14500 - Piston Drive - 1080lm




Manker E14 Quad XP-L HI V2 1A - FET 17 - 18350 - Fw Clicky Sw - 2500lm




Manker E14 Quad XP-L HI V2 1A - FET 17 - 18500 - Rv Clicky Sw - 2500lm




Maratac CR123 Rev1 - Triple Nichia 219C D260 83CRI - QLite 3A - 16340 - Rv Clicky Tail Sw - 900lm




Maratac CR123 Rev3 - Triple Nichia 219C 5000K - LD-A4 6A - 16340 - Lighted Rv Clicky Tail Sw - 1624lm




Maratac CR123 Rev3 - Triple Nichia 219B R9080 - LD-A4 3A - 16340 - Warm White Rv Clicky Tail Sw - 630lm




Maratac CR123 Rev3 - Triple Nichia 219B SW45K - LD-A4 3A - 16340 - Lighted Rv Clicky Tail Sw - 600lm




Maratac CR123 Rev3 - Triple XP-L HI v2 5D - LD-A4 3A - 16340 - Green Lighted Rv Clicky Tail Sw - 1500lm




MBI HF-R Ti Nichia 219C 5000K 90 CRI - 10440 - Rotary Tail & Lighted Momentary Side Sw - 760lm - Rechargeable




MBI HF-R Copper Nichia 219B - 10250/ 10440 - Rotary Tail Sw - 450lm




MBI HF-R Ti Nichia 219C 4000K 90CRI - 10440 - Rotary Tail - 500lm




MBI HF-R Ti MT-G2 P0 5000K - 2x10250 - Rotary Tail Sw & Mo Side Sw - 1260lm




Nitecore EX11 v2 Samsung LH351D 4000K 90 CRI - SD - 16340 - PD Sw - 609lm




Nitecore TIP SS Tropical - Nichia 219C D320 5000K & 5mm Red - SD - ES Sw - 360lm




Nitecore TIP CRI Nichia 219B - SD - ES Sw - Potted - Locator LED - 290lm




Nitecore NTP10 Nichia 219B v1 SW45K 9080 D220




Noctigon Meteor XP-G2 S4 3D - SD - 4x18650 - E-Sw - 7000lm - USB Rechargeable




NovaTac 120E Stripped - Nichia 219B V1 90CRI - SD - 16340 - El Sw - 310lm




NovaTac SPL-120 - Nichia 219C 4000K - SD - 18350 - E- Sw - 435lm




NovaTac 120T - Triple Nichia 219C 5000K - H17Fx - 18350 - Rv Clicky Sw - 2300lm




NovaTac 120P EDC Triple Nichia 219C 4000K 90CRI - H17-Fx - 18350 - Rv Clicky Tail Sw - 1800lm




NovaTac 120T Triple XP-L HI - D4UI - 18350 - E-Tail Sw - 2240lm




Olight TC-10 Ti XP-L HI v2 5D FET 17 - 16340 - Rv Clicky SW - 1100lm




Olight TC-15 Ti XP-L2 HD v4 3C - M3 - 16340 - EL S Sw - 700lm




Peak Brass Logan Nichia 219C 4000K - FET15 - 16340 - Twisty Sw - 900lm




Peak Brass Rainier XP-L HI 4000K - LD-A4 3A - 16340 - Twisty Sw - 620lm (2A)




PK Rocket 219C D320 5000K - SD - 16340 - Fw Clicky Sw - 270lm




Pico SST-20 2700K & XP-E Red 670nm - Fet+1 & 105c7135x4 - 18650 - Rv Clicky Sw - 600lm




Pocket Rocket Ti Triple Nichia 219B - H17F - 18650 - Rv Clicky Sw




Rofis JR10 XP-G2 S4 2B - FET 22 - 18350 - Lighted Sw - Rechargeable - 2200lm




SolarForce Gladiator Quad Nichia 219C - Fet17 - 18650 - Fw Clicky Sw - 2000lm




Sunwayman V10R Ti Triple XP-L HI v2 1A - SD - 16340 - Mg Ring, Fw Clicky Sw - 705lm




Thrunite Ti4 XHP50 J4 3C - QTC - 2x10250 - Twisty Sw - 1600lm




Thrunite T10T XHP50 J4 1A - FET 15 - 2x14250 - Rv Clicky Sw - 1700lm




TrustFire Mini 01 Triple XP-G2 S4 2B - SD - 16340 - Twisty, Rv Clicky Tail Sw - 700lm




TrustFire Mini 07 XP-G2 S42B - DD - 10180 - Rv Clicky Tail Sw - 190lm




TrustFire Mini 08 XP-L HD 3D - QLite 3A Moppydrv - 16340 - E-Tail Sw - Rechargeable - 950lm




UltraFire UF-10 OSRAM KW CSLNM1.TG - DD - 16500 - Rv Clicky Lighted Sw - 640lm - 60000cd.




UltraFire UF-T1 Cree XP-G2 3D - FET 10 - 10250 - Rv Clicky Tail Sw - 480lm




Vollsion SP-11s XP-L HD v6 2C - FET 11 - 10440 - MgMo, Twisty Sw - 1120lm




Xanes XT01 LH351D 5000K - FET17+1 - 18350 - Lighted E-Sw - 1296lm




Xeno Cube Triple XP-L HI v2 1A - FET 17 - 16500 - Fw Clicky Sw - 2000lm




Skeletool CrX - Slip Lock Modified




War Armor Titanium Lighter with Ti Fuel Tank




Leatherman Tread CRX Custom



*


----------



## Nichia! (Sep 23, 2018)

*Re: CRX Hand Made Flashlights*

Wow!!

Crazy, beautiful, awesome, and absolutely unique


----------



## nfetterly (Sep 23, 2018)

*Re: CRX Hand Made Flashlights*

speechless


----------



## ven (Sep 23, 2018)

*Re: CRX Hand Made Flashlights*

Amazing work, super crazy talented :rock::wow:


----------



## egginator1 (Sep 23, 2018)

*Re: CRX Hand Made Flashlights*



Nichia! said:


> Wow!!
> 
> Crazy, beautiful, awesome, and absolutely unique



Couldn’t have said it any better! I’ll take one of each!


----------



## nbp (Sep 23, 2018)

*CRX Hand Made Flashlights*

Where have you been all my life?!

Seriously, are we on Punked right now?? 

In the words of Tommy Boy: “I’ve seen a lot of things in my life. But THAT, was, awwwesome.” 

I will give you a kidney, a lung, an eyeball, or basically anything I have two of for the whole lot.


----------



## Nichia! (Sep 23, 2018)

*CRX Hand Made Flashlights &amp; Stuff*

Do you know that your talent is worth millions yes literally millions!!


----------



## Nichia! (Sep 23, 2018)

*CRX Hand Made Flashlights*

Thinking out of the box is what makes your work so unique! A flashlight could take any shape and form! This is awesome


----------



## archimedes (Sep 23, 2018)

*Re: CRX Hand Made Flashlights*



nbp said:


> Where have you been all my life?! ....





archimedes said:


> .... You seem to be new to CPF ... :welcome:
> 
> *Just saw your linked photos, that looks to be some very impressive work you've done.* I hope you will continue to participate here, and would be very interested in any "build threads" you may want to add ....



Been waiting for this thread ....


----------



## Megatrowned (Sep 23, 2018)

*Re: CRX Hand Made Flashlights*

Oh my! These have got to be some of the most beautiful pieces of functional art that I have ever seen! And if I were ever to vote someone most likely to build a actual light saber, you have now made the top of that list! 
You obviously do this because you enjoy it, but if you ever intend to release any of these into the wild, please please let us know. I know I would certainly be happy to give one of your creations a good home. 

Keep on building and modding! I can’t wait to see what other amazing ideas you create! :thumbsup:


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 23, 2018)

*Re: CRX Hand Made Flashlights*

Wow!
Sell ‘em and make other designs that come up in your head. Much respect for hand making these treasures.
Even your little vise is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## lightknot (Sep 23, 2018)

*Re: CRX Hand Made Flashlights*

Spectacular!


----------



## autogiro (Sep 23, 2018)

*Re: CRX Hand Made Flashlights*

Incredible!


----------



## THE_dAY (Sep 23, 2018)

*Re: CRX Hand Made Flashlights*

Again, absolutely amazed at the talent and detail of your work. 

CRX is well known over at blf.
Thanks for sharing here as well!


----------



## DrafterDan (Sep 24, 2018)

*Re: CRX Hand Made Flashlights*

This is a bit overwhelming. I've never seen so many hand made torches by one maker before, and they are all in a single thread!

It looks like some of these are slip fit, the silver knurly ones have threads. How do you do threads without a lathe? Just tap & die everywhere?


----------



## magellan (Oct 4, 2018)

*Re: CRX Hand Made Flashlights*

Jesus. I’m stunned. What an incredible lineup.

Are any of these for sale? There are several I’d like to have.


----------



## Ozythemandias (Oct 5, 2018)

Welcome CRX_, glad to see you making yourself known!


----------



## CRX_ (Oct 5, 2018)

Thanks for the comments, very much appreciated :thumbsup:



DrafterDan said:


> It looks like some of these are slip fit, the silver knurly ones have threads. How do you do threads without a lathe? Just tap & die everywhere?


Some of the "slip fit lights" are held together via a strong neo magnet soldered to the driver & switch and tube friction.
I don't even have taps & dies so the lights with threading are parts that I have found to use :thumbsup:



magellan said:


> Are any of these for sale? There are several I’d like to have.


Not at the moment, I have given most away.


----------



## ven (Oct 5, 2018)

Ozythemandias said:


> Welcome CRX_, glad to see you making yourself known!



+1

No doubt a credit to any forum mr CRX frequents.


----------



## id30209 (Oct 5, 2018)

Wow! This is just wow!


----------



## magellan (Oct 5, 2018)

CRX_ said:


> Thanks for the comments, very much appreciated :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Some of the "slip fit lights" are held together via a strong neo magnet soldered to the driver & switch and tube friction.
> ...



Thanks for letting me know. 

But really, it’s time to start your own flashlight design company. ;-)


----------



## magellan (Oct 5, 2018)

*Re: CRX Hand Made Flashlights*



Nichia! said:


> Do you that your talent is worth millions yes literally millions!!



Yes. See my comment. ;-)


----------



## CRKDMike (Oct 5, 2018)

CRX_ said:


> Not at the moment, I have given most away.



[emoji15]

Please?

Is it because we didn’t say please?

How do I sign up to your giveaway list?


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 5, 2018)

There are several of these I would pay to own. Very nice work


----------



## id30209 (Oct 9, 2018)

Bigburly912 said:


> There are several of these I would pay to own. Very nice work



+1


----------



## id30209 (Oct 9, 2018)

CRX , in this thread custom flashlight maker is at the moment Most Wanted person.

Give it a look, help us out if you have time.


----------



## George7806 (Oct 9, 2018)

Fantastic work, craftsmanship and ingenuity, truly amazing work....so many unique designs. It is hard to take it all in in one go


----------



## RUSH FAN (Oct 10, 2018)

@CRX

I already own a couple of your customs! Great work, sir!


----------



## CRX_ (Oct 10, 2018)

id30209 said:


> CRX , in this thread custom flashlight maker is at the moment Most Wanted person.
> 
> Give it a look, help us out if you have time.



Interesting idea but I believe that would require a machinist, I only work with small hand tools at the moment.



George7806 said:


> Fantastic work, craftsmanship and ingenuity, truly amazing work....so many unique designs. It is hard to take it all in in one go


Quite a compliment coming from you, I have seen some of your exquisite small lights just recently. Very nice, something I might aspire to.
The CRX brass tiny XM-L2 was in fact inspired by your tiny flashlight 



RUSH FAN said:


> I already own a couple of your customs! Great work, sir!


Yes, wee hotrods the D25C Ti triple, FET driver and Thrunite T10T XHP-50. I see you also had the Airayaland MT-G2 :thumbsup:


----------



## George7806 (Oct 12, 2018)

CRX_ said:


> Quite a compliment coming from you, I have seen some of your exquisite small lights just recently. Very nice, something I might aspire to.
> The CRX brass tiny XM-L2 was in fact inspired by your tiny flashlight



Right back at you, keep up what you're doing! :thumbsup:


----------



## aginthelaw (Oct 13, 2018)

How much would it be to come to my birthday party, and will you supply the presents?


----------



## CRX_ (Oct 14, 2018)

.....


----------



## obrian (Jul 10, 2019)

Absolute beautiful 
How can I get one??


----------



## gonzalu (Jul 11, 2019)

OMG.. .these are awesome... Would you build a triple in a Thunderbird lighter insert?


----------



## TailoredEDC (Jul 23, 2019)

Simply AMAZING! 
It has to be the most incredible post on this forum!
Well done sir!!!!:twothumbs


----------



## knfmkr (Aug 7, 2019)

Dang my fellow Scotsman that line up SCREAMS talent. Really diggin’ the Knuckleheads.


----------

